# catfish flies?



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

If anyone can give me some tips on flies to use for catfish and how to fish em I would appreciate the help. I spend most of my time fishing the rivers mostly the Rocky. I have never targeted catfish before and would like to try a new species and give the bass a break. thanks, mick


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

In a river, I would focus my efforts with crayfish patterns ( also pick up the bonus carp) and Hellgramites if your local water has them, , also Olive Wooley Buggers, Black leeches and we take quite a few nymphing the Great Miami with big Copper Johns..( who knows why but they work) 

In low water conditions, i would find large chunk rock and a little cutrrent and fish those areas, deep and slow, we use indicators a lot down here and do well at times( Spring mostly) 

Good luck, 
Salmonid


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

In addition to what Salmonid stated streamers tyed in "bluegill colors" also work well.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Add to this list a Clouser Deep Minnow tied in the classic Mickey Finn red and yellow. That color combo has taken the most and largest channel cats for me.

Joe C.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have caught them on a few nymphs. a tan hares ear, a prince nymph. i seen people use copper johns and a zug bug to catch um too. then i seen a black wooley bugger used too. i also see some clouser minnows catch um. i wasn't trying to catch um on the nymphs just happened too


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I also like to dead drift shad patterns unwieghted with a sinking line when shad are present in the river's. Below spillway is a good spot. As mentioned in previous post all of these patterns will produce, but I would have to say a wieghted black bunny leach fished slowly near the rocky banks with some sort of ledge or steep drop off's is a good bet. Overcast kind of miserable, cool, drizzely or light rainy days seem to be good also. S


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips, I havent had any luck yet but will keep trying.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Caught a 16" Channel Cat last night in the Blanchard River. I caught him on a size 10 Black Gnat Wet, using a 6ft 4wt flyrod. I was pretty much dead drifting the fly, and my line just took off. I was fishing for smallies and rock bass at the time. 

Interesting thread....I do catch an occasional catfish, usually on nymphs, and always while targeting bass.
zspook


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

No luck as of yet on the flies. I have had some luck on spawn sacs, I tie em a bit large but they have been effective.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what size hook are you using. S


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

No need for a hook, they simply choke to death on the sac and rise to the top! 
...But seriously folks, this is one of a few pictures I got in my email that people forward around. Apparently 2 people saw this fish with the ball stuck in its mouth and it couldn't submerge. One of em deflated the ball with a knife and freed the poor bastard. I wonder how many fish are killed by the trash people leave. It's depressing to see how lazy some people are and the worst part is so many of them are fisherman. I see bait cups and tackle wrappers everywhere there are fish, sometimes within a few feet of a can!


----------

